# Happy Birthday Cape Chef!



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I am very happy I am starting this thread. 

Dearest Cape Chef may you become a hundred in health and joy. May your lovely wife and daughters enjoy your presence in their lives.

Love

~A~


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I'm very happy to be the first to reply!

All the best to you in the coming year. You're an inspiration even to us sometimes tired out old-timers.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Ooh! Happy birthday my friend!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Cape Chef. I don't know you as well as the others, but your replies to my posts were very appreciated. And as I told you before, that Led Zeppelin quotation is way cool!

doc


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh my yes. Thanks A for doing so. 

Wish you and yours well this year. 

Have to add. Tori Amos does an awesome piano and voice cover of Zepellin's Thank You that I think you might enjoy as you quote from it in your sig. I've always liked the Zep too.

Phil


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR FRIEND!

Hope you don't mind, but I do think of you that way.  
Here's wishing you a lovely and loving birthday with your family and many wonderful years to come. Your students are very, very lucky and I count myself among them.

:roll: :bounce: :roll:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Mazel tov


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thank you all for your beautiful sentiments, they mean allot to me.

I come and go here on CT, but I always come back because theres a true sense of community, and I truly feel comfortable. Everyone has something important and thought provoking to say. I have learned a great deal from you all. Hey Greg, your really not an old timer. just "a wannabe"  

Thanks again, and peace
CC


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

yes indeed! happy birthday CC (belated that is,)


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

oops! i'm late. happy birthday!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
hope you had fun.
kat


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

A toast to Brad, the rock of CT!! :beer:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

YOU are the best! Here's to a year of good cheer!! :bounce:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I'm sorry, but unsurprised, to be late in offering you my felicitations. Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Dear CC,
I'm late, but no less sincere in wishing you a joy-filled day, and year to come. Maybe we can all go out for a birthday toast one day soon!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I can't believe I am late again!!! Well, yes I can, but anyways-HAPPY BIRTHDAY CC!!!! I hope you had an enjoyable birthday and I wish you many, many more.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Happy birthday Cape Chef! (sorry it's belated)

:bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Lordy lordy look who's ......older than me!  (No small feat, but then neither are yours) Hey I'm not late, I'm early for next year  (why change now)
Anyway, Happy Birthday chum, I look forward to the day when we get together and have a toast and a true New England meal together!

L'Chayim!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Anyway, Happy Birthday chum, I look forward to the day when we get together and have a toast and a true New England meal together!

L'Chayim! "Chrose"


Maybe we can all go out for a birthday toast one day soon! "Momoreg"

Thanks Chrose and Momoreg, I love the idea.

Thanks again friends.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Chrose, Stop threatening, and come to Connecticut, already!!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

How did I miss this thread?! I hope you had a fantastic birthday. Best wishes to last you all year!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

sorry to be tardy, was in Madison WI to shop at the USA's largest farmer's market....unpasturized apple cider was in, thought of you lugging it around Manhatten.  

SOOOOO.....where are you going for your celebritory meal? You know some of us live vicariously.

Happy B-Day! Hope all is better.
J


----------

